# honey extractor forward reverse



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Centrifugal force is the same in either direction. You do not have to flip the frames when extracting radially. Topbars to the outside.


----------



## GoodyFarms (Jul 10, 2016)

It depends on what you mean by flipping the frames. 

For Deep frames in a tangental extractor, yes this sounds right. 

For medium frames running radially you shouldn't have to flip the frames (i'm assuming you mean upside-down). I know some powered extractors can run in reverse and that does help reduce the extraction time but it's not nessesary. 

Do you have a Maxant 3100p? I don't have any experience with one but have heard that they sometimes don't extract both sides of a medium well because of the placement.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Reversing the motor changes nothing. The extractor "flings" the honey "out" regardless of direction of rotation.


----------



## GoodyFarms (Jul 10, 2016)

bushpilot said:


> Reversing the motor changes nothing. The extractor "flings" the honey "out" regardless of direction of rotation.


Many larger radial extractors have a reverse direction to improve yields and reduce extraction time, some even with programmable settings. There is a directional component involved. For the average Joe Shmoe it's probably not needed though. 

Example:
https://w3.siemens.com/mcms/program...ss/Documents/honey-extractor-go-2014-1-en.pdf


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

GoodyFarms said:


> Many larger radial extractors have a reverse direction to improve yields and reduce extraction time, some even with programmable settings. There is a directional component involved. For the average Joe Shmoe it's probably not needed though.
> 
> Example:
> https://w3.siemens.com/mcms/program...ss/Documents/honey-extractor-go-2014-1-en.pdf


From the pdf: "A honey extractor consists of a cylindrical stainless steel vessel in which a honeycomb basket is mounted with a swivelling axis that is connected to the drive below the vessel. Depending on the extractor size, the honeycomb basket contains 4 to 16 honeycomb _pockets _into which honeycombs are inserted .... To fling the honey out on both sides of the honeycomb, the honeycomb _pockets _are turned by reversing the direction of motor rotation." (Italics added)

Interesting, thanks for increasing my knowledge. 

But that is not the same as simply reversing the direction of rotation. They are actually swivelling the racks ("pockets") that are holding the comb in the baskets. So they are effectively turning the comb around for you automatically, rather than you doing it manually.

Reversing the motor will not achieve the desired result.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Am I the only one that noticed the frames in the picture are in backwards. They appear to have the top bars to the inside.


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

beenoob said:


> ... I will have to find out a way to put reverse on this motor ....


You will need another extractor. Here, we call it "Selbstwendeschleuder".


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My radial extractor has a reverse. I could never see that reversing it got any more honey at all. I never bother to reverse it even though it has that option. Reversing of the frames, of course, is necessary with a tangential extractor. Some tangential extractors auto reverse when you reverse the direction. i.e. the frames automatically flip over when the extractor goes the other direction so you don't have to remove them to flip them over.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

sjj said:


> You will need another extractor. Here, we call it "Selbstwendeschleuder".


Google isn't translating this very well so I think the joke got lost. Even turning spin instead of hand cranked extractor?


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

sjj said:


> You will need another extractor. ....


A special basket to sling or hang the frames loosely and a motor controller to reverse them automatically. Practically a new extractor.


----------



## GoodyFarms (Jul 10, 2016)

SJJ...my limited german makes me think this is the joke?

https://youtu.be/U0tbPhWWrFo?t=1m40s


----------



## beenoob (Jun 16, 2016)

it is a radial for certain, perhaps I didnt run it long enough, but we found pulling out the frame to inspect, the opposite side of motion of frames had more honey in it than the other


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

GoodyFarms said:


> ...
> https://youtu.be/U0tbPhWWrFo?t=1m40s


Cassette extractors operate similar to a tangential extractor.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

That's what I thought. I remember from high school German that selbst meant "self". So self turning flinger became hand cranked. I guess it was refering to the cassettes turning themselves.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

beenoob said:


> it is a radial for certain, perhaps I didnt run it long enough, but we found pulling out the frame to inspect, the opposite side of motion of frames had more honey in it than the other


 I think it has something to do with precession. Still, a radial extractor beats a tangental any day


----------



## RoofTopBees (Jan 31, 2017)

beenoob said:


> I have a honey extractor 8 frame, one direction forward. We have been extracting one direction, flipping all the frames, and running it again. Is this normal practice? If so, I will have to find out a way to put reverse on this motor. It is a radial extractor for mediums and tangental for deeps.


Is your extractor motor dc or ac. If it's dc get a forward stop reverse switch.


----------



## wmdave17 (Dec 28, 2020)

GoodyFarms said:


> It depends on what you mean by flipping the frames.
> 
> For Deep frames in a tangental extractor, yes this sounds right.
> 
> ...


I just noticed this with my Maxant extracter.


----------

